# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Created simple script for pindle farming, no autoloot though

## shnwj

I made a macro/script for pindle farming, it works only for blizz sorc or hammerdins with enigma.

However, it does not pick up items... what it does is (Create game > run to pindle > kill > wait 5 seconds > leave game > loop back to create game)

discord shn#4548 if you're interested in it

----------


## aota2021

why would anyone pay for this, you can use ghost mouse which is free to do this... GhostMouse - Ghost Mouse Recorder

----------

